# "Preferred Invitation" to Sheraton Vistana Villages



## SueDonJ (May 9, 2014)

Don and I got a mailing yesterday with an offer for 4 nights in a 1BR at SVV at $149 pp for the two of us plus 2 children u/18 free, good for check-in within 12 months subject to availability.  Additional nights and a larger unit may be available.  Offer also includes 5,000 StarPoints or a $100 gc to Planet Hollywood.

There is NOTHING anywhere in the mailing about a sales presentation being a requirement, and it's definitely for a 1BR at SVV.  Both are different terms from the usual Marriott mailings which say outright that a presentation is included and that you could be placed in a local hotel rather than onsite at the timeshare resort.  Of course I'm skeptical, thinking they'll give me the hooks when/if I call or in the confirmation email?

We'd have no problem saying "no" anyway and might be interested if SVV has a good reputation.  Anybody want to offer an opinion?  Thanks!


----------



## ValleyGirl (May 10, 2014)

*NO Sales Pres?*

We also got the offer.  When you make the reservation they inform you of a 
1 1/2 hr presentation (Sched for 1230 or 1300 the day after you arrive).  They tell you you when you check in their may be other times available.
Would not count on that. :hysterical:

Ours included a rental car. :whoopie:

We combined with other SO's for a week long vacation.  

We bought a 2BR SVV on E-Bay for 900 plus 450 closing and requalified on a 2 X 2BR Fixed Week, Fixed Room upgrade AT WPORV and they bought our 2BR unit for $17,000 against $20,000 cost. OOP $4,350
Now we have 2 Ocean front, Second floor, corner Bldg 6 by the pool and same in Bldg 7  :whoopie:

We found SVV to be a great venue for Orlando.  We always enjoyed our stay. This stay probably wont be the best room/view but hey why are do we go to Orlando?


----------



## rainriderredline (Jul 17, 2014)

*Can you provide the telephone number. . .*

on the mailing?  I might just be in the market for a visit!


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 17, 2014)

rainriderredline said:


> on the mailing?  I might just be in the market for a visit!



These are targeted offers - not transferable.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 17, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> There is NOTHING anywhere in the mailing about a sales presentation being a requirement, and it's definitely for a 1BR at SVV.



Historically, Starwood does not require you to attend a presentation on these offers, but they will attempt to lure you in with something like a $100 gift card.  This a great resort - if you want to go to Orlando, no reason not to accept the offer.

This is exactly how I bought a $45,000 TS at WKORV, before I met TUG.


----------



## thinze3 (Jul 17, 2014)

We received one to Westin Kierland.  It was for 5 days and 4 nights for $349.
Offer was $75 resort credit or 5000 points.

Our first timeshare experience was on a similar trip to Marriott Maui.  They only had about 1/3 of the rooms converted to timeshares at that time.  I came back and researched to find it was cheaper to buy resale. I did, however, end up buying a cheap EOY unit direct after owning for a few years.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 17, 2014)

We did a similar deal for Poipu Sheraton, Kauai - great deal back in 2005 - 5 nites including rental car and free breakfast (and upgraded to OF - where my TUG photo came from), and $100 resort credit for $565 (!!!) - and no sales presentation required.
They offered up another $100 (on top of $100 already given) to attend the Sales Presentation.
Like Denise, I found TUG, rescinded OF WKORVN (pre-construction) at an embarrassing price of $74K (ouch) - and bought resale OF WKORV.

If you attend the Sales presentation - you know already not to buy, but also do not get talked into purchasing the Explorer Package that the Exit interviewer will try and sell you.


----------



## GregT (Jul 17, 2014)

DavidnRobin said:


> We did a similar deal for Poipu Sheraton, Kauai



What was the Poipu Sheraton Kauai?   I've not heard of that?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 17, 2014)

GregT said:


> What was the Poipu Sheraton Kauai?   I've not heard of that?



It is a hotel - Starwood sometimes houses guests in their hotels, on TS pkgs.  When we bought at WKORV, we were housed at the Westin Hotel.


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 17, 2014)

GregT said:


> What was the Poipu Sheraton Kauai?   I've not heard of that?



That particular property doesn't participate in SVN. However, they often offered stays at nearby Starwood hotels in order to entice people to tour their new timeshares. I bought a similar deal for Sheraton Black Rock, again with no timeshare presentation required.*  It was right after WKORV opened and as WKORV-N was being built. 

We ended up forfeiting that trip and buying resale, too.

*I believe that Hawaii may have a rule against forced sales presentations.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 17, 2014)

GregT said:


> What was the Poipu Sheraton Kauai?   I've not heard of that?



It is a Starwood (Sheraton) hotel in Poipu, Kauai - SVO had an extensive Sales office at the time (remember that they will going to build another SVO resort in Poipu... right...) - and gave us all sorts of goodies (like a very nice hardback coffee table book for Maui - that we still have)

It all was very enticing - and we got sucked in - although I did warn the Salesperson that I would likely rescind as I do not buy spontaneously (w/o research). But, it was a friend from Kauai that suggested a search "Timeshare Nightmares" when we got home - as he didn't want to say anything bad directly as his friend worked in SVO sales there.

I did search - found TUG - and rescinded next day (my first post was responded to by DeniseM's 1000th post - the good old days... before Starwood Owners had their own forum).  I used the experience of saving $70K to justify buying the OF WKORV resale a couple of months later via Tugger Syed.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi Dave - I still remember talking you down from the ledge!


----------



## travelgirl8 (Jul 17, 2014)

I also received an offer, but by phone, for a one bedroom villa for $229.00 at Vistana Villages in Orlando.  They told me that no sales presentation is required.  Mine was 5 days, 4 nights and a $50 Planet Hollywood certificate or 25,000 spg points..   I didn't book a date right away after I  paid and they sent me a letter offering me an additional night if a booked between May and June.  They also sent me another offer for an additional night for different dates. I am going in Oct. around Columbus Day.  They said I would be staying in the new building #25.  If you book and want to change dates there is a $50 fee.  I called to change the date of our arrival and they allowed a 2 day window so I was not charged the $50.  The resort looks nice.  I'm sure they will want me to do a sales presentation.  Some say they will give you $$ to go.  I also read on Tug that some people went and unplugged the phone.
I'll find out in Oct what the resort is like and what the presentations are.  I'm involved with Marriott and like their product, so I'll compare to those experiences.


----------



## GregT (Jul 17, 2014)

Got it, thank you -- interesting, I'd never heard of a possible Starwood timeshare in Poipu -- that would have been a great addition.

Thanks for the responses!

Best,

Greg


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 17, 2014)

GregT said:


> Got it, thank you -- interesting, I'd never heard of a possible Starwood timeshare in Poipu -- that would have been a great addition.
> 
> Thanks for the responses!
> 
> ...



Yes, and no - it was going to be built across the street from the ocean, kind of inland from the hotel.  Bad location.


----------



## vistana101 (Jul 18, 2014)

travelgirl8 said:


> I also received an offer, but by phone, for a one bedroom villa for $229.00 at Vistana Villages in Orlando.  They told me that no sales presentation is required.  Mine was 5 days, 4 nights and a $50 Planet Hollywood certificate or 25,000 spg points..   I didn't book a date right away after I  paid and they sent me a letter offering me an additional night if a booked between May and June.  They also sent me another offer for an additional night for different dates. I am going in Oct. around Columbus Day.  They said I would be staying in the new building #25.  If you book and want to change dates there is a $50 fee.  I called to change the date of our arrival and they allowed a 2 day window so I was not charged the $50.  The resort looks nice.  I'm sure they will want me to do a sales presentation.  Some say they will give you $$ to go.  I also read on Tug that some people went and unplugged the phone.
> I'll find out in Oct what the resort is like and what the presentations are.  I'm involved with Marriott and like their product, so I'll compare to those experiences.



Yes, building 25 is the newest/nicest in the resort. That building has 7 floors, with a brand new sales center for prospective owners on the 7th floor. So you can just take the elevator right up to your meeting!


----------



## RnU (Jul 18, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Yes, and no - it was going to be built across the street from the ocean, kind of inland from the hotel.  Bad location.



When we went to our owners update in Cancun 2 weeks ago we were told the Sheraton Poipu had already been demolished and plans to build a new timeshare resort were a go. 

No matter how many times we asked if this was going to go the way of Costa Rica he insisted "absolutely not, the hotel is already gone. It wouldn't make sense not to build a timeshare resort there".

...we shall see


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 18, 2014)

RnU said:


> When we went to our owners update in Cancun 2 weeks ago we were told the Sheraton Poipu had already been demolished and plans to build a new timeshare resort were a go.
> 
> No matter how many times we asked if this was going to go the way of Costa Rica he insisted "absolutely not, the hotel is already gone. It wouldn't make sense not to build a timeshare resort there".
> 
> ...we shall see



Funny - it was there a week ago!


----------



## RnU (Jul 19, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Funny - it was there a week ago!



Haha, yeah, hope you enjoyed the 'rubble'. Dust yourself off and keep on tugging  :rofl:


----------

